# Roxy - Coachella, California



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I saw this on twitter.

As Precious Time Ticks Away Heartbroken German Shepherd Losing Hope of Being Saved - Fido4ever


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

I would take her but I'm all the way in Alabama.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for this little girl. Ill share on facebook when I get home.


----------

